#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Mikrotik , Freeradius ?

## robuch

Boa tarde pessoal !

aqui na empresa temos um espaço publico que disponibilisamos wifi ao publico, na configuração atual a unica regra de segurança que temos é a senha do AP usando wpa ... que esta conectado a um servidor rodando red hat com squid e iptables .. portanto quase não temos controle de quem esta usando e o que. 

Por isso peço uma sugestão a vocês de que configuração seria a mais indicada no meu caso ... que tipo de rede seria a ideal ... andei lendo muitos tutorias e foruns ... e vi o server Freeradius o Mikrokit e fiquei com duvidas basicas de qual caminho seguir ?

Pois o que eu preciso é um controle maior dos acessos ... tem informações dos usuarios como ,nome email etc ... para evitar acessos indevidos ..

Portanto é isso ... preciso de uma orientação para ai ir atras do que preciso

Abraços

----------


## Genis

> Boa tarde pessoal !
> 
> aqui na empresa temos um espaço publico que disponibilisamos wifi ao publico, na configuração atual a unica regra de segurança que temos é a senha do AP usando wpa ... que esta conectado a um servidor rodando red hat com squid e iptables .. portanto quase não temos controle de quem esta usando e o que. 
> 
> Por isso peço uma sugestão a vocês de que configuração seria a mais indicada no meu caso ... que tipo de rede seria a ideal ... andei lendo muitos tutorias e foruns ... e vi o server Freeradius o Mikrokit e fiquei com duvidas basicas de qual caminho seguir ?
> 
> Pois o que eu preciso é um controle maior dos acessos ... tem informações dos usuarios como ,nome email etc ... para evitar acessos indevidos ..
> 
> Portanto é isso ... preciso de uma orientação para ai ir atras do que preciso
> ...


de minha parde eu aconselho vc a usar o mikrotik, e mais facil de configurar e quase todos os tecnicos por menor, saberia te responder muitas duvidas nas configurações.

----------


## robuch

É eu vi que tem bastante documentoção mas o mikrotik é pago ... pelo que eu estou estudando eu preciso de Captive portal ... será que é possivel uma solução só com programas free?

Vi varios tutoriais mas nenhum com o seguinte cenário servidor red hat 5ES freeradius + mysql + o cadastro dos usuários com informações especificas (estilo captive portal) e que esse cadastro fosse preenchido pelo usuário mesmo em campos obrigatórios já que não precisamos controlar tempo de acesso e não ha custo para eles ...

----------


## Genis

é mais o custo dele é bem, baixo pela qualidade do produto, e sem duvida a qualquer momento vc pode pedir ajudar que qualquer um vair passar com facilidade, vc encontrar a versão livre na internet, alem de não pedir uma super maquina para vc instalar o mikrotik, eu tenho cliente com um micro pentium 233 mmx com 64 ram e u hd 512mb meio giga, e funciona muito bem, ja este sistema que vc fala ai nem sei o que é isso.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Boa tarde pessoal !
> 
> aqui na empresa temos um espaço publico que disponibilisamos wifi ao publico, na configuração atual a unica regra de segurança que temos é a senha do AP usando wpa ... que esta conectado a um servidor rodando red hat com squid e iptables .. portanto quase não temos controle de quem esta usando e o que. 
> 
> Por isso peço uma sugestão a vocês de que configuração seria a mais indicada no meu caso ... que tipo de rede seria a ideal ... andei lendo muitos tutorias e foruns ... e vi o server Freeradius o Mikrokit e fiquei com duvidas basicas de qual caminho seguir ?
> 
> Pois o que eu preciso é um controle maior dos acessos ... tem informações dos usuarios como ,nome email etc ... para evitar acessos indevidos ..
> 
> Portanto é isso ... preciso de uma orientação para ai ir atras do que preciso
> ...


tenta o pfsense tem tudo isso e é gratuito.

----------

